# Blue copper Marans



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Just picked up my two girls from a breeder today.









The older of the two we have named Clover, the smaller is Lotus.

We are also getting two barred Rock pullets tomorrow from another farm so we have set up two separate brooders. My question is, since Clover is already 6 weeks old, and my BRs will only be days old, will it ever be safe to put them together in the same brooder prior to integration into the flock or will I always need two brooders. I'd like to wait until they are all close to the size of my ladies before putting them out but idk if hubby will be okay with having large hens in the house


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They need to be quarantined from each other.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm's right. Days old chicks don't have much of an immune system and are vulnerable to any other chicken germs. I would also have some Corid on hand if you need it. Because when you need it, it's like now!


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

I planned on keeping them separate for a few weeks to quarantine, I just don't know if I can get the four used to each other so they're buddies before joining the flock.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

I anticipated a quarantine period. Id like to keep the littles separate for a few weeks however I am not sure if I'll be able to make them into a littles flock before I integrate them into the older flock. My existing girls are 12wks so obviously quite a difference in size. Can I put the littles together after a quarantine period even though one will be significantly larger than the rest?


----------

